# Omegle win



## timotheos (Aug 12, 2010)

never mind


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

timotheos said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I found this forum a few months ago, but only now had the courage to sign up. I tried chatting on Omegle for the first time the other day, after having a couple drinks, and had a couple short conversations. The sky didn't fall, so I decided I would try again last night, this time completely sober. After a few conversations fizzled out, I finally met this girl from France. Long story short, we talked for almost six hours, and I didn't experience any anxiety at all. At the end, I gave her my email address, and told her to feel free to contact me . She disconnected after that, and I don't expect to hear from her, which is fine, but either way, this was a huge success for me.


That might have been me. When I'm drunk I'm a woman from France.


----------

